# panasonic toughbook wireless issue



## pberm1962 (Apr 30, 2002)

panasonic toughbook cf-18 laptop , windows xp pro, version 2002 sp 2

i restored the machine to factory condition after having some windows issues using the 3 product recovery panasonic discs that came with the machine.
i cannot get the wireless to work or turn on . when i open the intel proset wireless program it states that wireless is turned off , when i select wireless on, i get an indication of....the intel PRO wireless network connection is still disabled.use your hardware switch to disable it.
i thought this machine did not have a hardware switch to turn on or off the wireless, if it does please tell me where it is physically located
if not can you talk me through turning wireless on using some sort of software.
i know the machine has wireless capability , as i have used i t before, thanks paul


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are you sure the driver is installed in device manager?


----------



## pberm1962 (Apr 30, 2002)

rockn, what would the name of my wireless adapter be in device manager?under network adapters i found the intel pro wireless 2915abg network connection which the general tab says the device is working properly and under drivers it does show 3 drivers installed. should i have another panasonic wireless device showing with its own drivers? do i have to get online a specific wireless driver from panasonic? again is there no hardware switch on this laptop or maybe a hotkey i need to press to turn on wireless?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The Intel Pro wireless 2915abg is your wireless adapter. Make sure you have the latest driver and Proset utility from the laptop manufacturer's web site.

I looked through the reference manual and, surprisingly to me, could find no mention of a physical switch nor key combination. They only talked about using the Proset utility.

After you get this working I trust that you intend to install SP3.


----------



## pberm1962 (Apr 30, 2002)

i wasnt having any luck with the intel proset wireless program getting my wireless to work as stated above so i turned on windows zero configuration to give that a try,,, no luck as i get a no wireless networks found and a make sure the wireless switch on your computer is turned on. based on the model number of this toughbook it has the following wireless adapter.... 802.11a/b/g + TPM 1.2.....i am really lost here i went to panasonics site and downloaded a mk5 driver package but it doesnt contain any wireless adapter drivers and i cant find a proset utility from their site thanks paul


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I think that if/when you get SP3 you will probably have luck with this. I am visiting a niece/nephew in law and they were having a similar problem with their web cam. Last evening we updated their computer to SP3 and they are happy campers now....
Vicks


----------



## pberm1962 (Apr 30, 2002)

i will connect thhrough the lan with a wire and see if i can get online and update to sp3 and see if that works


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

You can also go to MS and d/l the SP3 on the computer you are using to post here, save it to disk or flashdrive and install it on the other machine from there...
VIcks


----------



## pberm1962 (Apr 30, 2002)

i was able to connect through the ethernet port wired and go online with the toughbook in question and installed the sp3 update and all the other updates from windows and still cannot get the wireless on this machine to work. i even went to intels website and installed the latest driver for the intel pro set wireless adapter with no luck. i guess now i could start looking at a physical issue with the built in wireless adapter or an associated wire or component inside the machine, i will try taking the machine apart and look for anything obvious with the adapter. other suggestions in the meantime are definetly welcome.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

It is possible to use a USB wireless adapter dongle. There are several manufactures that make them. I have used ones from Hawkins,. D-link and Netgear, Belkin. Some on my own older machines and some on friends (because that is what they chose to use) Prices run anything from $20.00 to over $100.00. Right now, on our older desktop at home, we are using a D-link. 
Earlier this winter, while in California, the wireless card in my new Dell quit. While I waited for Dell to send the replacement and their contract tech to install it (under warranty) got a NetGear, purchased at Staples for about $30.00. It worked great in the rv park....
This suggestion at least gives you another option....
I wish you luck;
Vicks


----------



## pberm1962 (Apr 30, 2002)

an external wireless card is definitly an idea for this machine . do they plug into the usb port?


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Yes they do...
Vicks


----------

